# Rubiks 1980 Arxon



## TK 421 (Jul 19, 2010)

hay, you know the cube at speedcubing.com/ton on the trade items? where to get the 1980 Arxon off eBay or other place?


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 19, 2010)

I saw one at a store in england for 40 pounds (aprox $65). The store was a collector store like smurfs and simpsons and old toys. They sold original rubiks cube, pyraminix, ball 3x3 (all in original box) and darth maul 2x2.


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 21, 2010)

store location?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 21, 2010)

sweet maybe ill buy one


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 15, 2010)

store location (again)


----------



## xbrandationx (Nov 15, 2010)

Is this the same cube?


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe, but i'm looking for a bit neater one


----------



## Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

Ebay is a source, I have no more to trade, in the past I had bought 40 Of them and sold them for around 35$


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 17, 2010)

ebay sells old cubes

i'm looking for a better one. i found one but it was made in 1981 and one center is 'chipped'

trade/buy anyone

btw, i'm looking for a hungary made one


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 18, 2010)

A Rubik's Studio cube has all of the best features of the 80's cubes, and it's made in Hungary. If you want a genuine 1980's Hungarian made Magic/Rubik's cube... those can be pricey.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 18, 2010)

prostx23 said:


> A Rubik's Studio cube has all of the best features of the 80's cubes, and it's made in Hungary. If you want a genuine 1980's Hungarian made Magic/Rubik's cube... those can be pricey.


 
i'll pay $60 or less

i'm willing to pay this for a historic cube


----------

